# Reference Letter Requirement for ACS Assessment



## saad (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello,

The reference letters required by ACS should be from the company HR or from line manager ? 

I have managed to get reference letter with mentioned guidelines from HR with stamp/seal, should I need signature on that letter too or the stamp will be sufficient ?

I have recently switched my job where I am on probation for initial 3 months (just a formality) will it affect the assessment ? Can I take line manager reference letter for this new job instead of HR because HR letter will be difficult to obtain.

Regards,
Saad


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

there are two kinds of reference letters required, one from a senior which would be good if its on a company letterhead with contact details, the other is a personal reference letter. this need not be on company letterhead and teh same would be from fellow employees.

and not every company is willing to give the letters, and since u hv just joined this office, all the way more difficult.

even the new job wont be an issue, just make sure u give a statutory declaration/affidavit for all papers that u r not able to manage. and the reason that u mention in it can be fear of loosing job if u ask for the letter.

there are lots of ppsts/threads on acs.. if u search for them u will get plenty of material which will help
wish u luck


----------



## Kingbear (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Anj, I have read a lot of 'sample reference letters' but can't find the answer to one question. I have 3 ex bosses who will cover the required 8 years work experience, however, only 2 of those still work at the same company when they were my boss, so getting a reference from the other one on letter headed paper won't be possible. What can I do to ensure this 'ex-boss' is covered? In fact, what is the 'standard' of what the reference letters need to meet? Be accompanied by a copy of a passport/ID card/driving license to prove who they are?
Thanks


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

ACS is understanding enough that it allows a Statutory Declaration for everything. I did mine for MODL without a single reference letter. Of course I provided proof to back up the truth in other ways - employment contract, social security payments, bonus letters, pay slips, etc.

DIAC is accepting similar alternative proof method.

In terms of reference letters, I'm very impressed with the overall practicality of Aussie Immigration. So maybe I'm really heading to a great place!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello All,
How much old a referance letter can be accepted by ACS/DIAC?
Eg. If my manager issues me a referance letter today, can I present the same to ACS after 3 months?




riversandlakes said:


> ACS is understanding enough that it allows a Statutory Declaration for everything. I did mine for MODL without a single reference letter. Of course I provided proof to back up the truth in other ways - employment contract, social security payments, bonus letters, pay slips, etc.
> 
> DIAC is accepting similar alternative proof method.
> 
> In terms of reference letters, I'm very impressed with the overall practicality of Aussie Immigration. So maybe I'm really heading to a great place!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes gaurav you can.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks anjali, 
If this is the case, I will collect all the referances for my recent job n submit them to ACS in March 2010.
I was worried whether ACS required the referance not more than 1 month old, ie just immediate before application.

cheers!!!



anj1976 said:


> yes gaurav you can.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont think so. you can start collecting them, ask the concerned to make it post dated letter.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks,
1 more question......
Do I have to make STATUATORY DECLARATION on some STAMP PAPER or normal A4 sheet?



anj1976 said:


> I dont think so. you can start collecting them, ask the concerned to make it post dated letter.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the stat dec is on a stamp paper.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Stamp paper of how many rupees? also 2 copies are required right(ACS,DIAC)?


anj1976 said:


> the stat dec is on a stamp paper.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think we got it on 50RS paper. dont remember, just ask the stamp paer guy, he will guide you and yes two copies is good. though we sent one copy to our agent. one fr acs and scanned soft copy for diac (we applied online)


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks again Anjali,
I shall also be applying online for DIAC, we also need to send the hard copies of all the docs to DIAC (correct me, if wrong)

U didn't sent SD hard copy to DIAC?
if we apply online for DIAC, none of the hard copies of all related docs are required? 


anj1976 said:


> i think we got it on 50RS paper. dont remember, just ask the stamp paer guy, he will guide you and yes two copies is good. though we sent one copy to our agent. one fr acs and scanned soft copy for diac (we applied online)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no for DIAC you dont need to send hard copies if you are applying online. just pdfs.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

So no hard copies to be sent to the adeilade processing centre, just online application with attachments , that's it!!!!!
Thanks



anj1976 said:


> no for DIAC you dont need to send hard copies if you are applying online. just pdfs.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes gaurav but i suggest u keep a copy with u anyways..
whatever u sent to ACS, scan everything
make pdfs, one pdf for educational certs, one for transcripts, so on and forth. dont send jpgs, the number will b too much, i think u get 65 attachments,


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Anjali,
Is there any limit on size for attachments?
also
Can I scale the scanned certificates so that all can be viewed in PORTRAIT format (some of my certificates are in LANDSCAPE form)
doing so the CO would be comfortable to view in a single glance (effort of rotating the images will be avoided).



anj1976 said:


> yes gaurav but i suggest u keep a copy with u
> anyways..
> whatever u sent to ACS, scan everything
> make pdfs, one pdf for educational certs, one for transcripts, so on and forth. dont send jpgs, the number will b too much, i think u get 65 attachments,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Thanks Anjali,
> Is there any limit on size for attachments?
> also
> Can I scale the scanned certificates so that all can be viewed in PORTRAIT format (some of my certificates are in LANDSCAPE form)
> doing so the CO would be comfortable to view in a single glance (effort of rotating the images will be avoided).


Gourav, there is limitation on size, for GSM vis you can upload a max of 60 files not more tham 1 MB each, and upto 5 photos not more than 500Kb each. you can find more details on limitations on DIAC's website
Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Application 
Cheers


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Stamp paper of how many rupees? also 2 copies are required right(ACS,DIAC)?


Dosen't matter.. Stat Dec is like a affedavit.. minimum is Rs 10 stamp paper or Rs 10 Revenue stamp on blank paper. 

Notary can stamp on top of revenue stamp.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Randhir......
BTW is MODL going to change? Will it have effect on CSL also? any idea....


mr.india said:


> Dosen't matter.. Stat Dec is like a affedavit.. minimum is Rs 10 stamp paper or Rs 10 Revenue stamp on blank paper.
> 
> Notary can stamp on top of revenue stamp.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Thanks Randhir......
> BTW is MODL going to change? Will it have effect on CSL also? any idea....


Yes, gourav, unfortunately, for IT CSL is linked to MODL... only professions listed in MODL are considered as CSL.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been wondering. I swear there's no radio button called "CSL" when I submitted online application back in June - only MODL. Are you saying MODL automatically gets CSL? That will explain their impressive speed.

I have two other colleagues on no MODL + paper-based going on four years and one year and still no news.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hii ...i uploaded docs zipping 2-3 folder.Each folder again contains pdfs like...offerletter,payslip or form1606,07,08..etc

and 
one zip file ->all educational in one pdf ,passport one pdf,IT returns one folder(4 pdfs-> form16 for each year 2006 to 09)

second zip file->first company docs->offer letter,exp letter etc in one pdf,2 payslips(2 pdfs)
like that...2 more zip files for 2 companies...

had i done ny mistake?


----------



## KG2013 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, 

I got employer reference letter from my company with all the details in letter head, with my name, employee number, level, role description, period of employment, full time etc.and duly signed by the HR head of the company with company address in the bottom.

Yet the ACS team has gotten back to me asking to certify the employer references. I am not sure what to be done here. Can any one give more information on this please.

Thanks,
Kasi Gupta


----------

